
Journey - doppp
http://www.filfre.net/2016/07/journey/
======
michaelbuckbee
I absolutely love these "weird" games that mark the growth of certain genres.
So much of contemporary game design feels like the final distillation of a
form that's just repeatedly reskinned with varying levels of success.

~~~
cloudjacker
then you might love Journey on PS3/PS4

no relation to OP

------
danjc
I mucked around with tappable nouns and verbs in a mobile friendly "port" of
Zork (not my z machine though). Screen grabs included at
[https://github.com/DanielChilcott/tap-
zork](https://github.com/DanielChilcott/tap-zork)

------
qwertyuiop924
This sounds remarkably like it was trying to be something more along the lines
of Fallen London. Pity it failed.

But hey, this is still far from the worst game Marc Blank ever worked on. That
prize still goes to Bubsy 3D.

